# Auto Unlock



## mick3Y (May 3, 2011)

On my 1LT I currently have auto unlock turned on, but it only works when putting the car into park. On my sister's Tahoe and her old Trailblazers, the auto unlock works when removing the key, which I prefer. Is there any way to set the Cruze to do the same? I checked the vehicle preferences and the only options I found were to set auto unlock as "all doors", "driver door", or "off".


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

i think that u are out of luck.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah. Don't think this feature can be changed or altered in any way. Maybe you can find a way to mod it yourself, but I don't see how.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Actually, I prefer it this way. I had a 2002 Pontiac that had auto unlock when you turned the ignition off, and I discovered that a surprising number of people like to hop out of a car before you've even got the engine off, and they get a little bewildered when on the first tug of the door handle on a door they didn't lock themselves, nothing happens.


----------



## Burtess (Apr 7, 2011)

On my LS with MT the doors unlock when I pull the key out, otherwise they stay locked.

Burt


----------



## Drew1985 (Mar 13, 2011)

mick3Y said:


> On my 1LT I currently have auto unlock turned on, but it only works when putting the car into park. On my sister's Tahoe and her old Trailblazers, the auto unlock works when removing the key, which I prefer. Is there any way to set the Cruze to do the same? I checked the vehicle preferences and the only options I found were to set auto unlock as "all doors", "driver door", or "off".


yea I would prefer the option because at times when im in traffic or a long light I might put the car in park.


----------



## Simone (Dec 10, 2014)

Just because I put my car in park certainly doesn't mean I now want to give everyone outside instant access to me, my purse or my grandson. It's a stupid feature. I need to be able to put my car in park and the doors remain locked until I decide to unlock them.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Simone said:


> Just because I put my car in park certainly doesn't mean I now want to give everyone outside instant access to me, my purse or my grandson. It's a stupid feature. I need to be able to put my car in park and the doors remain locked until I decide to unlock them.


There are settings for these features you can change via the car stereo. This has to be done with the car off. On my non-mylink stereo I just hit the config button to access these vehicle settings.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I disabled auto lock on my man trans MyLink equipt 13. When I reset the radio and forget to go back and undo the defaults, it unlocks when I turn the car off. Unless you have child door/window locks on, 2 tugs of the door handle gets you out of the car vs 1 tug you would get on a Ford. I kinda like that 2 pull feature like half **** on the hammer pull of a Beretta pistol, as it gives you a chance to scream at the kid that is trying to just open a door in a parking lot and cars are pulling into that spot next to you.


----------

